# Buck mount



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got my buck from last season back and hung up. Now I'm pumped up for this year!


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE!!!!
I can't wait to get mine back..
Here's the progression of mine...

























I think he nailed the trail cam pic...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice buck pipefitter.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Got mine back too . Great work by Fritz taxidermy ....


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking why does it take so long for you guys to get your deer back? Do you take it to a very busy taxidermist? I dropped my buck off to my taxidermist December 2 and got it back the 2nd week of February. I've taken two to him so far and neither has taken longer than 4 months.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## pipefitter42 (Nov 30, 2013)

My guy had over 30 deer ahead of mine when I took it to him in November. He's also not a full time taxidermist, but he does amazing work and I trust him so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

pipefitter42 said:


> My guy had over 30 deer ahead of mine when I took it to him in November. He's also not a full time taxidermist, but he does amazing work and I trust him so I don't mind waiting.


I see, yes from your picture he does great work. Nice buck.


----------

